# Weird Weed After Effects



## Starovoit (Mar 7, 2015)

Hello, I am Pavel,

Two months ago, I tried the weed. For the first time, and probably a lot. After 15 minutes I went numb and sleepy. I lay 
down on the bed and fell asleep. Then I heard the voices of friends, they were repeated over and over, I realize that and 
get very frightened, jumped started to put itself in consciousness, but everything happens on automatism, I would not govern 
themselves, as if viewed from the side, all around repeats, I was very scary, I felt nausea! I tried to force my self to 
wake up, by shaking, runnigns, and even fighting, my heart was beating very fast, I was cold. It ended after 4 hours. Also I 
dont get hungry.
But tomorrow evening I was getting 'sick' again. The feeling is not the reality, and even those repeating comes up, it like 
everythnig repeated again and again, opening the door for example, i dont opening door many times I just see it, but for 
real im already standing after door inside my room, and its really scary. Over some time i felt better but sometimes worse.

Now I was plagued by such symptoms:

- Automatism feeling
- Drowsiness
- Anxiety
- Painfull philosophical thought
- A sense of alienation and derealization
- And the worst these weird repeatings, especially when I'm tired, I walk on the street when I'm bored. Happens not really 
often, last one was like a two a week ago, but i experienced one today

Has anyone experienced this?

I apologize for my English
[email protected]


----------



## Starovoit (Mar 7, 2015)

elliott said:


> Your English is fine, my friend.
> 
> Don't worry. Your experience is not at all uncommon. The symptoms you describe are pretty standard. A fairly large number of people on this board are here because they ended up in a state of DP from smoking weed. Weed is one of the drugs that possibly contributed to my own DP.
> 
> The good news is that the vast majority people with weed-induced DP seem to get rid of it eventually. Take the right steps and you can speed it up.


Thank you for reply. But im really afraid of that repeating moments, its interesting to known if somebody here experienced the same weirdness, its like flashback in that 'high' state when i smoked?


----------



## Starovoit (Mar 7, 2015)

elliott said:


> Yeah, that doesn't sound like fun at all. I haven't personally experienced anything like that. It doesn't sound like a typical DP symptom but flashbacks to a particularly traumatic experience aren't uncommon. I suppose it's something that will subside with time. Probably the less attention to pay to it, the better it will get. Easier said than done, I know.


I think my repeating things its a flashback of that scary state when i was 'high'


----------

